# Min Age on Guest Certifications/Check ins?



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2012)

Wyndham is closed for the night. Does anyone know if Wyndham has any age restrictions for checkins.  I know that RCI and some have 25 and older.  But I have reviewed Wyndham's guide and I see nothing.  My 21 year old neice wants me to book something for her.  I don't know if Wyndham has an age limit.


----------



## jhoug (Mar 13, 2012)

*21*

The minimun check-in is 21.  I'm pretty sure that's at all the resorts. 
The limit is at the bottom of all the email confirmations with the reservation # and map they send.


----------



## am1 (Mar 13, 2012)

some are advertised as 25.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking for Vegas, and I think it is 21. 

And thanks, it is on the bottom on the ressies.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

I realize you've figured this out already, but just fyi - my 24 yr old daughter stayed at the Grand Desert. No problems.  (She couldn't rent a car, but could check into the Wyndham. The shuttle stops running early and we joked about that, about the time they were ready to go out, the timeshare shuttle had stopped running (they took taxis)).


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is the verbiage on the bottom of a confirmation we have for great smokies lodge...

_Minimum Check-In Age for the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Program: The Member or Guest checking in must be at least 21 years of age with a valid ID._

So I would guess this is network wide.

Jason


----------

